# No More New Photographic Gear From Canon in 2017 [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 2, 2017)

```
<p>Earlier this <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/new-unreleased-canon-gear-has-appeared-for-certification/">week we posted new Canon gear that had appeared for overseas certification</a>, this lead to some speculation that we’d be seeing more new cameras and lenses in 2017.</p>
<p>I have confirmed that this is not the case. There will however be a lot of gear coming in early 2018 for CES in January and CP+ in February.</p>


<p>We’re still trying to nail down without a shadow of a doubt what the new lenses and flash will be. We were told that the new flash was scheduled to be released in 2017, but ended up being pushed into 2018.</p>
<p>I don’t want to speculate on the two new lenses, so I’ll let you know what they are as soon as I can [CR3] them.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## slclick (Nov 2, 2017)

There is more than enough to chose from and too many folks need to work on their skillset instead of feeding the GAS troll. Like me!


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 2, 2017)

slclick said:


> There is more than enough to chose from and too many folks need to work on their skillset instead of feeding the GAS troll. Like me!



Unless one of the new lenses is an EF 50 prime. I will feed that troll all day.

And it's not quite a gear 'syndrome' if there are just two things you want (that lens and spot metering at any AF point in a non 1-series body). It's more obsessive behavior than a systemic buy-to-be-happy or 'hoarding everything new' problem.

- A


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 2, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > There is more than enough to chose from and too many folks need to work on their skillset instead of feeding the GAS troll. Like me!
> ...




https://youtu.be/8CtjhWhw2I8


----------



## djack41 (Nov 2, 2017)

600mm F4 DO would be fantastic.


----------



## aceflibble (Nov 3, 2017)

Well there's only really the 7D3 left in terms of the definite-for-sure-100%-totally-coming releases, and that was always expected for 2018. With only two months left and no time to ship any new products to stores before the primary purchasing season, it would make no sense for Canon to announce anything new from now until the new year.



djack41 said:


> 600mm F4 DO would be fantastic.


I swear you're a goddamn bot.


----------



## pokerz (Nov 3, 2017)

where is FF mirrorless?


----------



## slclick (Nov 3, 2017)

No 4k? I'm leaving for Sony

No new camera models to counter every other new camera model by another manufacturer? I'm selling it all to Keh.com

No digifilm? I'm joining the Yashica kickstarter

Top ranked customer service and solid dependable products? I'm too cool for that!


----------



## Talys (Nov 3, 2017)

slclick said:


> No 4k? I'm leaving for Sony



Just so's you don't run off to Sony, Canon made a 4k announcement ;D


----------



## transpo1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Talys said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > No 4k? I'm leaving for Sony
> ...



Aww...they do love 4K!


----------



## Antono Refa (Nov 3, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > There is more than enough to chose from and too many folks need to work on their skillset instead of feeding the GAS troll. Like me!
> ...



After the 85mm f/1.4L IS USM, I expect Canon to release a 50mm f/1.4L IS USM soon, only priced way beyond what I'm willing to pay.

At this point my wish list starts & ends with the 16-35mm f/2.8L mkIII, which I'm saving to buy in a few months.


----------



## hne (Nov 3, 2017)

No more gear from Canon this year? Good, my economy can't handle more G.A.S at the moment!


----------



## James Larsen (Nov 3, 2017)

I really hope they put out a 135 IS in 2018. That would be one killer lens.


----------



## mb66energy (Nov 3, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am really in the need of sth. wider than 70mm to combine with the 70-200 4.0 IS and I really want a larger aperture + IS. The 50 1.4 IS would give me 7 stops more light without tripod (with 4 stop IS).
Two things are essential: moderate footprint of the lens and good max reproduction ratio of 1:4 or 1:5 to make it a good universal lens.
Price wise? 1000 bucks would be o.k. if it is "small", has a small close focus distance and gorgous IQ.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 3, 2017)

mb66energy said:


> I am really in the need of sth. wider than 70mm to combine with the 70-200 4.0 IS and I really want a larger aperture + IS. The 50 1.4 IS would give me 7 stops more light without tripod (with 4 stop IS).
> Two things are essential: moderate footprint of the lens and good max reproduction ratio of 1:4 or 1:5 to make it a good universal lens.
> Price wise? 1000 bucks would be o.k. if it is "small", has a small close focus distance and gorgous IQ.



So, if I heard you right:

f/1.4
IS
Max mag 0.20x - 0.25x
Small design
Gorgeous IQ

Methinks you won't get all five of those in a non-L instrument. I think future 50s are likely to be one or two of the following three directions:

Stay small --> it's a non-L 50 f/1.4 USM replacement

Go for sharpness --> it'll be huge pickle jar a la Otus or Art (this would be an L lens, see attached)

Go for magic --> heavy but compact ball of glass; sort of a straight sequel to the current 50L

But I do not believe you can shoot for the moon on sharpness, bokeh _and_ in a compact format. Small size would limit how much magic or sharpness you can deliver without requiring Hubble telescope-like tolerancing and cost.

- A


----------



## BillB (Nov 3, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > I am really in the need of sth. wider than 70mm to combine with the 70-200 4.0 IS and I really want a larger aperture + IS. The 50 1.4 IS would give me 7 stops more light without tripod (with 4 stop IS).
> ...



In the stay small category there would seem to be four variables: f 1.4 max aperture, USM, IS and lowish price. I am pretty sure that more than two of these four would likely be a stretch.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 3, 2017)

BillB said:


> In the stay small category there would seem to be four variables: f 1.4 max aperture, USM, IS and lowish price. I am pretty sure that more than two of these four would likely be a stretch.



If you throw 'best possible sharpness' and 'magical bokeh' out the window then I think you absolutely _can_ do any/all four of those on a sliding scale for the right price.

First, I drop small/large entirely out of the equation as a question. *If it will be non-L, I presume it will be a smaller double gauss design and not a retrofocus pickle jar like the Art/Otus*. A retrofocus non-L will outresolve the _pants_ off the double gauss 50L, and I just don't see Canon upstaging its pro gear with enthusiast gear like that. That's decision #1 for a non-L 50, and I think that decision was made long ago. (Canon may go retrofocus someday, but _that_ would be an L lens.)

So that leaves three choices -- [Max Aperture], [AF tech], [IS or no IS] -- and the price will reflect the outcome of those choices:

f/1.4 IS Ring USM = $899 --> I would buy this
f/1.4 IS Nano USM = $699 --> I would buy this
*f/1.4 Nano USM* = $499 --> I would buy this
f/1.4 STM = $399 --> No sale, I'd grab a 50L in defeat (I'd only take first party AF only for this kind of lens)

Make it f/1.8 above and possibly drop each of those by 20-30%, but I don't think they'll do that to argue for more premium/differentiation space with the stripped down nifty fifty 50mm f/1.8 STM. I believe the latest rumors have locked in on the *red* one above.

- A


----------



## BillB (Nov 3, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> BillB said:
> 
> 
> > In the stay small category there would seem to be four variables: f 1.4 max aperture, USM, IS and lowish price. I am pretty sure that more than two of these four would likely be a stretch.
> ...



Fair enough. I forgot about nano USM. I was thinking ring USM


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 3, 2017)

BillB said:


> Fair enough. I forgot about nano USM. I was thinking ring USM



Last EF + non-L + ring USM lens was the 24/28/35 IS triumvirate about 5 years ago. 

I think mid-grade non-L EF lenses are possibly done getting L-level AF technology. I think the non-L 50 may very well get nano USM.

- A


----------



## mb66energy (Nov 4, 2017)

@ ahsanford & BillB

Thanks for your remarks, you can't get the OTUS, Sigma Art or
Tamron 45mm IQ in a small package at the current state of
art.

I think I had to explain what I meant with gorgeous IQ:
Good center sharpness + contrast @ f/1.4 + excellent IQ from f/2.0 on -- at
25mm aperture diameter there shoudn't be too much spherical aberration any
longer.

Then, I think, the other specs are possible at e.g. 1000EUR/USD.
Small design doesn't mean it has to be slightly larger than the forty shorty
- based on the existing 50mm 1.4 a +10mm length & +10mm diameter increase
would be very acceptable (for me).

f/1.4
IS
Max mag 0.20x - 0.25x
Small design

With the OTUS they started retrofocus for longer focal lenghts (at least at ZEISS) but in my
opinion there must be a way to heal double gauss deficiencies with
(1) advanced lens surface design = aspherical lenses
(2) special glass variants with exotic dispersion curves (maybe including some organic compounds)
(3) modern mechanical enginieering which enables more complex movements of lens groups.

At the moment there is a strong movement in the lens industry / the customer demand that points
into the direction of excellent correction of all aberrations under all conditions - the compromise
is large footprint, large mass and high price. Maybe there is no room for a very usable lens
without the maximum possible correction of optical aberrations at the moment?

And the decision if it is an "L" lens or not isn't easy too ...


----------



## Antono Refa (Nov 4, 2017)

mb66energy said:


> At the moment there is a strong movement in the lens industry / the customer demand that points
> into the direction of excellent correction of all aberrations under all conditions - the compromise
> is large footprint, large mass and high price. Maybe there is no room for a very usable lens
> without the maximum possible correction of optical aberrations at the moment?



I think it's half the story, the other one being sensor resolution.

I've often heard people say they bought the latest & great camera, say a 5DmkIV, they want lenses to match it's resolution to go with it. And that means no distortion, because distortion correction robs them of 10% of the resolution, or whichever optical aberration you can pick.

This means hobbyists expect new lenses to stand up to scrutiny for what used to be medium format standards.

Manufacturers would have a hard time getting customers down that tree.


----------



## BillB (Nov 4, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> BillB said:
> 
> 
> > Fair enough. I forgot about nano USM. I was thinking ring USM
> ...



There haven't been that many fullframe primes of any kind since the wideangle triplets arrived five years ago. There has been the 40mm pancake and the upgraded plastic fantastice, both of which are STM, but I am not sure what that tells us.

It seems to me that there are a couple of possible concepts for a new EF 50mm in the $500-$700 range. One idea would be an upgraded version of the venerable 50mm f1.4, with fixed length, and hopefully some improvement in performance at f1.4. The other would be a 50mm version of the 35mm f2.0 IS. 

The 50mm upgrade would create distance from the plastic fantastic with its f1.4, but lack the IS (and IQ at f 1.4) to challenge a future 50mm L. The 50mm version of the 35mm f2.0 IS would distance itself from the plastic fantastic with IS, along with something better than STM, but would be a stop slower than a future 50mm f1.4 L. Either concept would result in a lens considerably lighter than a 50mm f1.4 L.

Using your numbers, it looks to me like either concept would price out around $500 with nano-USM and about $700 with ring USM. I would think IQ at F 2.0 would be very important to the success of either concept.


----------



## mb66energy (Nov 4, 2017)

Antono Refa said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment there is a strong movement in the lens industry / the customer demand that points
> ...



Good point! Maybe the market is driven more by hobbyists searching for better technical IQ and less for equipment which helps to make photographs possible. I am too fascinated how far we can optimize systems today.

In my case I am searching for a to go lens which is portable and flexible. Flexible in terms of good low light capability for mostly static objects + good close focus capability to avoid switching to a macro lens.
Maybe I have to accept that I am NOT the market


----------



## dolina (Nov 4, 2017)

24-70/2.8 IS
135/1.8 IS
a7S III rival (~12MP body with native ISO better than 819,200) without AA filter


----------



## jolyonralph (Nov 4, 2017)

Canon won't replace the 50mm 1.4 NON-L. They will have no need to. For those on a tight budget the 50mm f/1.8 is a great lens. When the 50mm f/1.4L IS comes out you can be pretty much guaranteed that the chances of a new 50mm f1/4 (especially one with IS) are almost zero.


----------



## JMZawodny (Nov 4, 2017)

djack41 said:


> 600mm F4 DO would be fantastic.



+1 I concur.


----------



## AJ (Nov 4, 2017)

> No More New Photographic Gear From Canon in 2017 [CR3]


That's what my wife said to me


----------



## JMZawodny (Nov 5, 2017)

AJ said:


> > No More New Photographic Gear From Canon in 2017 [CR3]
> 
> 
> That's what my wife said to me



Heh, me too. Will we listen?


----------



## AJ (Nov 5, 2017)

JMZawodny said:


> AJ said:
> 
> 
> > > No More New Photographic Gear From Canon in 2017 [CR3]
> ...


CR3 so it's pretty serious


----------



## slclick (Nov 5, 2017)

dolina said:


> 24-70/2.8 IS
> 135/1.8 IS
> a7S III rival (~12MP body with native ISO better than 819,200) without AA filter



I'd snag a new Canon 135 in a heartbeat. IS or not, 1.8 or 2.0. As long as it's as good as the current one with better flare control I'm on it. Now if it's too much more than the Sigma forget it since that is an amazing chunk of glass from what I've read and seen.


----------



## Antono Refa (Nov 5, 2017)

JMZawodny said:


> AJ said:
> 
> 
> > > No More New Photographic Gear From Canon in 2017 [CR3]
> ...



I listened well, and bought a couple of Sigma Art lenses.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 6, 2017)

!00mm f2L IS USM


----------



## James Larsen (Nov 6, 2017)

JMZawodny said:


> AJ said:
> 
> 
> > > No More New Photographic Gear From Canon in 2017 [CR3]
> ...



That's what my bank account said ;D


----------



## JonAustin (Nov 7, 2017)

BillB said:


> ... The other would be a 50mm version of the 35mm f2.0 IS.



This. If Canon were to produce such a lens, I suspect it would have to be f/1.8 or faster to meet / exceed the speed of their own f/1.8 STM, but I'd buy one either way.


----------



## Ah-Keong (Nov 9, 2017)

double gauss

a) 50mm f/1,2L mark II
b) 85mm f/1,2L mark III

retrofocus
a) 50mm f/1,4L IS
b) 135mm f/2 IS
c) 105mm f/1,4L IS


----------

